# Fishing and Cigars



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Anglers out there I am wondering what you smoke on the river, lake or pond while you are out fishing?


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

When I'm fly fishing I tend to reach for whatever tickles my fancy (No.9 is always a good one). When I'm wading for small mouth I usually shy away from bringing a cigar because when a spooked 6ft cotton mouth turns itself inside out trying to get away (I hope) I'm afraid I would swallow said 'gar :lol:


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I live to fish (and to hunt bird, and stargaze with my telescopes), thats why I moved here to northern NM. (Plus smaller communities ROCK and I love my village.)

If I'm flyfishing I don't smoke. Too much busting through brush and trees to make a cigar and fishing fun. But if I'm sitting on my icechest drinking beer and fishing at one of the local lakes I like something BIG and long lasting. It doesn't matter if it's mild or strong, creamy or spicy. I just want something thats gonna give me huge billows of smoke and last an hour and a half.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I live to fish (and to hunt bird, and stargaze with my telescopes), thats why I moved here to northern NM. (Plus smaller communities ROCK and I love my village.)
> 
> If I'm flyfishing I don't smoke. Too much busting through brush and trees to make a cigar and fishing fun. But if I'm sitting on my icechest drinking beer and fishing at one of the local lakes I like something BIG and long lasting. It doesn't matter if it's mild or strong, creamy or spicy. I just want something thats gonna give me huge billows of smoke and last an hour and a half.


Good point on the fly fishing. I guess I've been blessed that my two favorite spots have good drive in access. One even has a paved parking lot and facilities about 30 feet from the water. Just get out, tie on a #18 red ass, and get to it!  I actually fished the Rio Chama many years ago during a family trip and I gotta say that I am totally jealous of where you live


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> I actually fished the Rio Chama many years ago during a family trip and I gotta say that I am totally jealous of where you live


Well come back and visit us again, Senor! LOTS of fish and friendly folks here. We wont call ya a "tourist", we'll call ya a "guest". And we will treat ya like a guest too.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

I fish party boats, so I try wont smoke in the summertime when there are families and kids on the boat. But come blackfish season, I usually pack a cigar for the ride back to the dock. Come the winter, most people are indoors for the ride back, so it doesn't mess with anyone.


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

El wedo del milagro said:


> ... I just want something thats gonna give me huge billows of smoke and last an hour and a half.


That's a good idea, I always like my Churchills but rarely have time, fishing would be the perfect time for them, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

+1 on the churchills


----------



## LukeRoz (Jul 11, 2012)

I tried it a few times while fly fishing for steelhead...didnt work to well..was to distracted to puff onit...ended up tossing after about half! At the pub afterwords however...


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I like to smoke while fishing but usually save the cheaper sticks for it. I've noticed a tendency to drool and bite hard when I get a good fish on the line.


----------



## False Cast (May 28, 2012)

I save my _favorites_ for the river. Hemmingway Short Stories are great due to their compact nature. No. 9 robustos are good. I tend to stay away from large ring gauge sticks when fishing because I tend to clench them in my teeth while mending my line and less drool accumulates with smaller 'gars. I'm really excited to try my first AF Anejo No. 49 and I'm saving it for the next time I get the fly tackle out, which will hopefully be this weekend.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Usually something cheaper so I don't have to worry about it rolling into the river/lake.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

Most of the time i don't smoke while I'm fishing. I'm a bass fisherman and there is just to much going on to through a cigar in the mix. When I'm crappie fishing or cat fishing, something good thats going to last me a while.


----------



## Gar Guy (Dec 16, 2011)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> I like to smoke while fishing but usually save the cheaper sticks for it. I've noticed a tendency to drool and bite hard when I get a good fish on the line.


I do the same, espically when a nice chunk is on the line. But to me gars and fishing go together like peas and carrots. If i have a whole day fishing, a nice mild to medium churchill or something of good size. Other then that, i go to a robusto


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

My wife and I head to Yellowstone to fly fish for two or three weeks every summer (leaving next Tuesday). I smoke my first cigar of the day after I catch my first fish of the day. My fishing smokes are nothing fancy...I really don't pay that much attention to them anyway. Smoking a No. 9 while fishing would be a waste for me...I usually forget about them until smoke into the band. I'll save those for the campfire with good scotch in a coffee cup. After my celebratory first fish cigar, I usually puff a pipe off and on throughout the day. It helps with the bugs. My smoking habits might have to change this year. It's so dry this year out there that I've heard they don't want you smoking in the backcountry in the Park...have to check the newest regs when I get there and adjust accordingly.

I hope I can still have a smoke, though. One of my favorite things to do is to find some higher ground, preferably a couple hundred yards away, where I can sit and watch my wife cast to rising fish. Those are probably the best cigars I smoke all year. The combination of a great tasting cigar, the smoke cloud around my head, a cold beer out of the creek, and her cheers echoing off the mountains as she hooks another big trout is just sublime. It's my happy place.

In fact, here's the wallpaper image from my PC that gets me through the day.


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

I used to have a cigar but after catching a few fish and dropping a few cigars along the way. I switched to a pipe with some cigar tobacco This has a dental mouthpiece so can only really fall out by being really careless. Ordinary pipe baccy seems wrong if your after salmon imo, I mean its OK for trout.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Avoid reeling with cigar in hand. Risk of losing hook, line and sinker is high.


----------



## GregS (May 8, 2012)

I find that smoking a cigar while fly fishing is beyond my fine motor skill abilities....I usually just take a short break and smoke a small cigarillo. 

G


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

My worst experience was messing around all day with no results. Giving up and packing my stuff up, flicking my ash in the water only to have a trout come up and eat the ash. I felt like clubbing it to death the [email protected][email protected]@!!D. 

Actually maybe that could be a new way of fishing


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

I usually bring a stick with me, but agree that it is kinda dangerous as I've dropped one here and there. Nothing adds to the relaxing nature of being out on the water like a cigar.


----------



## Jaspers14 (Jun 29, 2012)

Something cheap lol. When I go out in the canoe, I'm always afraid of dropping the cigar so I never buy anything expensive. I also won't bring anything when I'm fishing against Pike or Muskie, because I don't want to deal with the cigar moving around while I fight with the fish. 

Btw, if you smoke a pipe at all, Hearth and Home makes a blend called Anglers Dream- if anything it may be worth a try for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm going deep sea fishing the first week of Aug. and I'm taking 2 MF's , 2 PG 15th anniversary, 2 Liga #9's, and 2 Gurkha Signature 1887 Black's. That was all I'll have a good variety of smokes.


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

I never smoked while actually fishing but lit up back at the dock. I didn't encourage smoking on my boat and my friends were fine with that.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

Really depends on what kind of fishing I am doing. If I am aggressively fishing bass from my boat, I take smaller inexpensive sticks, as I am a bit busy to be tending to a larger one. If I am hanging out at night fishing big live bait for flatties, or soaking cut bait for channels and blues, I will take some larger, better smokes. One of the best problems I can have when I go fishing is to be too busy catching fish to really enjoy a smoke. I can make time for one later


----------



## French1 (May 27, 2012)

Lol, as I sit here reading through everyone's answer, only one thing comes to my mind... Man, I must be one clumsy SOB because unless I'm ice-fishing (Canadian Winters!) I can't seem to keep the cigar lit if the fish are biting... Too much going on for my poor brain!

Having said that, I agree with having one (or two) back at the dock... Best way to cap off the day!


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Used to fish on big lakes in Minnesota, couldn't light up because the guys in the boat had enough trouble with sea sickness without the smell of cigar smoke..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

All this talk about fishing has me wanting to see pictures of fishing holes and fish caught. Maybe over in the general section.


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmmmm thats a good idea Fuzzy, If i get any good ones Sunday when I go out I will post pics.


----------



## arkiesmoker (Sep 20, 2008)

I go with yard gars. 

Too often I set them down and forget it and have to relight several times.


----------



## Carts (May 12, 2012)

Vertical jigging, anything. Active casting or trolling, nothing


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

tatubom1 said:


> Hmmmm thats a good idea Fuzzy, If i get any good ones Sunday when I go out I will post pics.


as promised here is a link to the pics thread 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...13267-pics-your-fishing-spot.html#post3622259


----------

